# LT1000 needs help



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

My neighbor gave me his Craftsman LT1000. It has a Briggs 17.5 OHV . (YBSXS.5012VP) (274826) 
He took it to be repaired and was told it needed a camshaft and decided to replace the tractor rather than repair it. So, it was either going to be scrapped or given away. A quick look (head is off) and the motor looks pretty good. The head is remarkably clean, very little carbon on the piston and valves and the cylinder wall shows no scars though, with the hood still on, it's hard to see clearly.
What I need is a parts and service manual. I've spent some time looking, but 100 links have been unproductive. Briggs' site seems to be a mess as well, unless you know the part #'s you want.
Where do I look?

Thanks, E


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Briggs model number appears to be 31C707


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

your local lawn tractor dealer can get you a Briggs manual very easily.Just give him the engine #s.that's how I get my shop manuals.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Or you could try to find a good used engine... I guess searspartsdirect doesnt really show the info you need? Try your model# on searspartsdirect and the engine parts view might show the part# for the camshaft, etc..


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just checked,and you can get that engine manual from Outdoor Products.com,for about $23.00US. THe b/s #is 272147,and the Outdoor Products# isBSP276781.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll pull the engine and deck tomorrow morning and see what else I need. Looks like cam and gasket set so far. A hundred bucks an it should be a decent machine.
After a short inspection, it looks like the deck is in good shape. The deck spindles turn smoothly, belt looks good. Battery is dead, but the wiring looks unmolested. Tires are in good shape, though one front is a bit soft. Paint is decent with a bit of rust by one foot board and what feels like rust through under the other.

Any "gotchas" I should know about when swapping the cam?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Only thing is you have to wonder why the cam went bad in the first place tho......and if itll happen again.

You might want to search Craigslist or local papers for decent running cheep tractors for another motor - i got a deal a few years back - a older gentleman who used to buy, fix and resell tractors - was about ready to take literally a pickup truck full of stuff to the scrappers- in it was 2-3 decent mower decks, a brand new 13.5HP briggs motor, tons of wheels and a few transmissions- all for $100.

Just something to consider....


----------

